# UZURV



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

UZURV is being talked about in about a half-dozen City subforums. Would like a consolidated discussion here. Are they legit? Are they legal?

Riders pay, drivers pay, apparently there are incentives, but no details on how the driver get paid those. No 1099s that I'm aware of.

Lots of nice pictures and well groomed spokespeople for them out there. I'd like to hear some real testimonies.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Driver gets paid BY UBER, the incentives may be discounts but as far as I know UZURV is only a taker, not a giver.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Uber has absolutely nothing to do with UZURV. There isn't even a tap into the API.
Their website touts "Generous Driver Referral Reward system" and "Incentives are monetary enticements offered by riders to drivers to accept a reservation." How does that money transfer back to the driver? Is it a deposit? Is it deducted from your account of fees?


----------



## UberJeffG (Aug 1, 2015)

Driver payout was via check for February and March. April and May were paid via Square Cash via email with no account required. Electronic transfer could be claimed with your debit card or declined, in which case they cut you a check. Running totals accrue in a visible tally inside the app called the "Bank".


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

But it's really based on hailing, which is illegal
Lots of people only think hailing is when you stand on a street corner and wave your hands


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> But it's really based on hailing, which is illegal
> Lots of people only think hailing is when you stand on a street corner and wave your hands


Of all the valid arguments available, this is the least valid. Uber exists solely on skirting regulation by pre arranging rides, albeit in seconds rather than minutes/hours/days. The scheduling part is the least controversial of any of the debates.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

JimS said:


> Of all the valid arguments available, this is the least valid. Uber exists solely on skirting regulation by pre arranging rides, albeit in seconds rather than minutes/hours/days. The scheduling part is the least controversial of any of the debates.


you should probably read up the definition of hailing before you make such a reply


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

JimS said:


> Of all the valid arguments available, this is the least valid. Uber exists solely on skirting regulation by pre arranging rides, albeit in seconds rather than minutes/hours/days. The scheduling part is the least controversial of any of the debates.


I believe but could be wrong how Uber skirts regulation is they play the "Rideshare" mentality. Basically users are supposed to be paired with direction they're going. So I believe Bart McCoy is correct but what I wonder now with Uber and Lyft doing the scheduled rides if they're opening up themselves for issues like this...


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> you should probably read up the definition of hailing before you make such a reply


You may be legally or technically precise, but the_ common_ relevant definition is:








So, rather than be a jerk about it, why not post a reference to your obscure chosen definition?

Besides, we all know we're talking about street hailing, and truncating "street" for brevity.

The point is, there is no difference between pre arranging a ride on a calendar vs an app.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

JimS said:


> You may be legally or technically precise, but the_ common_ relevant definition is:
> View attachment 45625
> 
> So, rather than be a jerk about it, why not post a reference to your obscure chosen definition?
> ...


I clearly said "legally that's called hailing", so there should have been no confusion of me referring to some common definition
My point is , legally, simply street hailing is not all that is illegal. Driving to someone pre-determined, then havng them request a ride to get Uber, is hailing. Its not hailing as long as that ride is random thru the app. Again, if it was legal, all Uber drivers would be doing this. When they see somebody on the street hail a cab, they would just pull up and say hey im Uber,request Uber now. If you do that, and the authorities see you, you will get a fat ticket.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I still would like to see some reference to your legal definition (which, by the way, can vary by jurisdiction).

I do agree that there is also a solicitation clause. You're not allowed to go out and solicit people on the streets for rides. That's a rule for cabs, too.

As for pre-arranging, LOTs of drivers do that. Right, wrong or indifferent, lots do.

Again, though, the point in this thread is that it is the least controversial part of this really bad service.


----------



## UberChad (May 31, 2016)

What exactly is the difference here then what uber does anyway? Users use the APP to tell Uber they need a ride, then uber contacts you ON YOUR PHONE to tell you to go pick the person up. I dont see how this is any different honestly then if a regular customer were to call me and say they need a ride and i was to go meet them and then they get me through the app at that point. No matter the reasoning, it really is the same damn thing


----------



## Rideshare4what (Dec 7, 2016)

Basically what uzurv is doing is allowing drivers and riders to network in advance. So for example Jenny may like your conversation, driving habits, whatever.... she'd like to request you again but isn't comfortable texting you because that would put her personal info out there. Uzurv gives the rider privacy while also being able to incentivize that driver with additional funds without having to carry cash or swipe a card in the car. what Uber does is allows riders to put a system reminder into the app for the app to hail a on demand rides at the correct time, to a random driver. also Uber has moved from a "pick a time" to a "pick a time block". Uber doesn't guarantee that a rider will get picked up at a given time. that rider also has no way to communicate with the driver ahead of time. with uzurv the rider has lightning times more control over who, where, and when theyou get picked up.


----------

